

Ask HN: What makes you a “weird nerd”? - some_furry

I believe weirdness should be celebrated. What qualities or interests do you have that makes you a &quot;weird nerd&quot;?<p>Inspired by and somewhat in tangent to this thread: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9180795<p>I&#x27;ll post mine below so not everybody has to read it ;)<p>EDIT: Please read the thread I linked above before you decry the label &quot;weird nerd&quot;. Thanks :3
======
some_furry
I'm a weird nerd because:

    
    
        - I love furry conventions
        - I love Renaissance Fairs
        - I used to (and still would enjoy) D&D and LARPing
        - I spent more time learning about programming and application security than I 
          spent doing anything else
        - I spent more time in high school learning how to wield a katana than I spent 
          thinking about boys
        - Despite being a 25 year-old gay furry, I've never been in a relationship. This
          might not seem that weird, but when you spend a lot of time in a fandom where
          polyamory and sex is rather pronounced, it makes me somewhat of an outsider to
          the outsiders
    

If a lot of people (including prospective employers) knew this side of me, I'd
probably be homeless X3

------
sarciszewski
I'm a weird nerd because I never cared about social grouping, only about
intelligence and personality. Everything else is just details.

